# What's the status of the Huron?



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone have a report on the Huron? Would like to get out tommorrow but would like a report... Fishable? Ice? Any steel?


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, I was the only nut job that probably fished it lately. I fished today. Very cold. Water was very low and gin clear. Crossed the river in places I would not have dreamed of ever crossing it. Also, many areas are totally froze over or have ice shelf covering all but the very middle of the river. In other words, dont waste your time. My pin was frozen within 25 minutes. No fish.


----------



## Mrs Stinger (Mar 27, 2009)

River is falling and has crested,has good color water slightly stained.Seen a 4lb buck caught down river below telegraph late evening.Hubby casted yarn up by the dam @ flatrock getting some good drifts but no takers.Good luck it was a once in a lifetime oppurtunity for us to fish it today.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fished it Sunday for a bit. Water was fairly low and more clear than murky - easily 12" of visibility. Had one tiny tap, but neither of us hooked a fish. It was a nice day to be out. I found 4 lures, including 2 Tots.


----------

